# Wanting to move to Almeria/Malaga



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

We live inland from Alicante,on the costa blanca and have been here 7+ years.
BUT, it can get so cold here in winter. We have heard its much warmer further towards Almeria but this could just be hearsay?.

We do not want to live on the coast with the tourist side but about 50k or so inland and not too far from an airport as we do get lots of family visitors and we have to be forever driving back and forth to airports

So does anyone have any suggestions? We like a quite life and we really do love Pinoso but its the weather thing. We would have to come on a bit of a reki and check out the area but to have an idea or where to look would be good.

We have an 11yr old so local schooling is important too.

Helpful ideas?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alhaurin de la Torre?? Which is about 20 mins inland from the costas, Malaga, torremolinos etc. Its not touristy, not very many expats and is a lovely clean, modern town with good schools, the winters are cold, altho I dont know how they compare to where you are now. I think as you get further inland the cold does become a bit of a problem,

apparently Tenerife has a good all year round climate????

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This very useful site gives averages and extremes of climate data for every province in Spain: should help you work out which are the warmest bits!
Standard climate Values - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Much of the problem is still down to badly insulated houses though. And unfortunately the further south you get, they worse they are!


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> This very useful site gives averages and extremes of climate data for every province in Spain: should help you work out which are the warmest bits!
> Standard climate Values - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España
> 
> Much of the problem is still down to badly insulated houses though. And unfortunately the further south you get, they worse they are!


What a useful site! I will have a good look and see what I can work out!


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> Alhaurin de la Torre?? Which is about 20 mins inland from the costas, Malaga, torremolinos etc. Its not touristy, not very many expats and is a lovely clean, modern town with good schools, the winters are cold, altho I dont know how they compare to where you are now. I think as you get further inland the cold does become a bit of a problem,
> 
> apparently Tenerife has a good all year round climate????
> 
> Jo xxx


We had seriously thought about Tenerife! Thanks for other sugestion, I will have a look and see what info I can find


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rosemary said:


> We had seriously thought about Tenerife! Thanks for other sugestion, I will have a look and see what info I can find


I live on El Hierro, 75 miles and 75 years away from Tenerife at an altitude of 650 metres, the coldest this winter was 10ºc, on the coast it went down to 15ºc. This afternoon it reached 19ºc and two days ago we had 21ºc.

So the Canary islands are warmer and the south of the islands at sea level are warmer still, however we are 900 miles away from Spain and almost 2000 from the U.K. so for commuters it is a 4hour flight to the larger islands.

If you are considering the Canary Islands have a look at Gran Canaria, there are some good British schools, so I have been told.

Hepa


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Costa Almería is reputed to have the warmest and driest climate of mainland europe. In January/February it can be cold there especially at night, but from March to mid December you are nearly guaranteed sunshine every day. I would recommend you consider Mojacar Playa or Mojacar Pueblo as your destination.

The resort never gets jammed with cars except on some Fridays and some Sundays of summer weekends when hordes of visitors descend and leave.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Leper said:


> Costa Almería is reputed to have the warmest and driest climate of mainland europe. In January/February it can be cold there especially at night, but from March to mid December you are nearly guaranteed sunshine every day. I would recommend you consider Mojacar Playa or Mojacar Pueblo as your destination.
> 
> The resort never gets jammed with cars except on some Fridays and some Sundays of summer weekends when hordes of visitors descend and leave.


The estate agents used to tell us that about the costa del sol. They would say that in the winter the days were warm and sunny, but a little chilly in the evenings HAH! certainly NOT the case in the costa del sol! I wouldnt like to say what its like in Mojacar

Jo xxx


----------



## margaret dent (Feb 6, 2011)

I live in Costa Almeria,not too far from Mojacar.During the winter it does get very cold at night,but only January and February are the worst to deal with.This year we haven't used our gas fire since the beginning of March.The summer months are very busy with parking hard to find in Mojacar itself and it is possible to sit in traffic jams waiting to get into the town .Remember this is the desert of Europe.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

margaret dent said:


> I live in Costa Almeria,not too far from Mojacar.During the winter it does get very cold at night,but only January and February are the worst to deal with.This year we haven't used our gas fire since the beginning of March.The summer months are very busy with parking hard to find in Mojacar itself and it is possible to sit in traffic jams waiting to get into the town .Remember this is the desert of Europe.


It hasn't been like a desert this last fortnight



Doggy


----------



## margaret dent (Feb 6, 2011)

owdoggy said:


> It hasn't been like a desert this last fortnight:
> 
> Doggy


Ah...But it's making up for it now!!!


----------



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello, my hubby and I are considering visiting Spain to buy a property this Autumn, we do not have much money to spend, we are hoping to buy something for around £15 to £20,000, maybe a plot of land where we can park our motorhome, and hopefully some sort of stone building that we can convert into a small dwelling. We would like to be in the warmest part of Spain, my husband has two kinds of arthritis, both of which would benefit from a warmer climate in winter. I just wonder if this is possible or if it is just a dream we have of spending our winters in a warmer climate than the UK. Because of the size of the motorhome (7 metres long) we would not like to be driving up narrow mountain roads, and also what sort of water/electric supplies would we have in a country area, obviously we would not have the finances to live near the coast or in a town area. We see properties for sale in Spain on the net, some look really nice. others complete ruins, how would we start to look for a place and where? We would appreciate any information regarding buying in Spain. Regards, Babbs


----------



## margaret dent (Feb 6, 2011)

Babbs said:


> Hello, my hubby and I are considering visiting Spain to buy a property this Autumn, we do not have much money to spend, we are hoping to buy something for around £15 to £20,000, maybe a plot of land where we can park our motorhome, and hopefully some sort of stone building that we can convert into a small dwelling. We would like to be in the warmest part of Spain, my husband has two kinds of arthritis, both of which would benefit from a warmer climate in winter. I just wonder if this is possible or if it is just a dream we have of spending our winters in a warmer climate than the UK. Because of the size of the motorhome (7 metres long) we would not like to be driving up narrow mountain roads, and also what sort of water/electric supplies would we have in a country area, obviously we would not have the finances to live near the coast or in a town area. We see properties for sale in Spain on the net, some look really nice. others complete ruins, how would we start to look for a place and where? We would appreciate any information regarding buying in Spain. Regards, Babbs


Hi Babbs,I don't know if you will find a bit of land that cheap but one suggestion I can make is that you could have a permanent plot on a mobile home site/camp site.I have a Park Home on one of these and on the camping section several people rent these plots on a permanent basis.It is one way to find out whether living in a particular part of Spain is for you.There is a site I know of in the La Manga area which has a large section for Motorhomes of the size you mention,plus you get a lot of facilities for your money.It is always advisable to be living close to other British Expats who can help you with all the red tape as you settle into life here as there is a lot to learn and if you did buy a plot of land miles from anywhere there is a big problem if you don't speak the language,plus if you were permanent residents you would have change the plates over to Spanish on your Motorhome so it is handy to be close to people who know the ropes.Also if your husband suffers with his health it would be in his best interest to be close to a town or village where he can obtain medical treatment,rather than somewhere rural.I hope this is helpful advice and wish you good luck if and when you make the move.Regards Margaret:juggle:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I´m thinking of moving to a country called England as it appears to be having much warmer and sunnier weather than where I live in Spain....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> I´m thinking of moving to a country called England as it appears to be having much warmer and sunnier weather than where I live in Spain....


Crazy isnt it!!! Sunny and warm over there and absolutely torrential rain here and cold!

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Apparently it´s going to get better from mid afternoon today and the weekend will have temps of high 20s


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

We already live in the mountains in the Granada region, it is very cold in the winter. We spend our winters at the Bella Vista camp site in Aguilas where it is so much warmer.The rates we get ( with electric ) for long term November through until April are cheaper than it costs us to heat our home.There is always a nice mix of Brits and Northern europeans who also spend there winters there.
We also have friends who bought a piece of land and 2 years down the line they are still trying to get permisions to build a small dwelling.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

thrax said:


> I´m thinking of moving to a country called England as it appears to be having much warmer and sunnier weather than where I live in Spain....


The minute you get there it will piddle down

Hepa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> I´m thinking of moving to a country called England as it appears to be having much warmer and sunnier weather than where I live in Spain....


ridiculous, isn't it?

less than a month to the summer hols - both mine have 13 weeks this year - wth are they going to do if this rain keeps up

I have never known a year when they aren't swimming every day as soon as they get home from school in May - when they were both in Primary they always started coming home for lunch in May so that they could cool off in the pool for the afternoon session - they needed to!!

they are still wearing jackets in the morning & have hardly been tempted yet this year - they certainly haven't_ needed _to cool off


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

They promised us rain & storms from last tuesday until sunday . All lies again.
Last rain we saw was a 3 min shower last night when a black cloud went past,then before was some drizzle on the 2nd May !! which had turned back to sun by the time I returned home !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've just checked the 5 day forecast - it's looking


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I've just checked the 5 day forecast - it's looking


About time!

Jo xxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Rosemary said:


> We live inland from Alicante,on the costa blanca and have been here 7+ years.
> BUT, it can get so cold here in winter. We have heard its much warmer further towards Almeria but this could just be hearsay?.
> 
> We do not want to live on the coast with the tourist side but about 50k or so inland and not too far from an airport as we do get lots of family visitors and we have to be forever driving back and forth to airports
> ...


We live about an hour inland from Malaga(sevilla province) in a lovely little village (with school). It does get quite cold in winter and we do get the occasional frost.


----------



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

margaret dent said:


> Hi Babbs,I don't know if you will find a bit of land that cheap but one suggestion I can make is that you could have a permanent plot on a mobile home site/camp site.I have a Park Home on one of these and on the camping section several people rent these plots on a permanent basis.It is one way to find out whether living in a particular part of Spain is for you.There is a site I know of in the La Manga area which has a large section for Motorhomes of the size you mention,plus you get a lot of facilities for your money.It is always advisable to be living close to other British Expats who can help you with all the red tape as you settle into life here as there is a lot to learn and if you did buy a plot of land miles from anywhere there is a big problem if you don't speak the language,plus if you were permanent residents you would have change the plates over to Spanish on your Motorhome so it is handy to be close to people who know the ropes.Also if your husband suffers with his health it would be in his best interest to be close to a town or village where he can obtain medical treatment,rather than somewhere rural.I hope this is helpful advice and wish you good luck if and when you make the move.Regards Margaret:juggle:


Hello Margaret, thank you for your reply, not sure if I am doing this reply correctly as am not that computor literate! We think you have given us very sound advice regarding spending the winter months in Spain and finding out more info. We have been spending the winter months in Florida but it has become so very expensive to rent there and the last two winters were not that good weatherwise, plus cost of flights increasing. Do you have the address of the camp site for motorhomes in La Manga or a web site that I could look at? Really appreciate the info you gave us, it has given us much to think about. Regards, Babbs


----------



## margaret dent (Feb 6, 2011)

Babbs said:


> Hello Margaret, thank you for your reply, not sure if I am doing this reply correctly as am not that computor literate! We think you have given us very sound advice regarding spending the winter months in Spain and finding out more info. We have been spending the winter months in Florida but it has become so very expensive to rent there and the last two winters were not that good weatherwise, plus cost of flights increasing. Do you have the address of the camp site for motorhomes in La Manga or a web site that I could look at? Really appreciate the info you gave us, it has given us much to think about. Regards, Babbs


Hello Babbs,The website is Camping La Manga Murcia. Camping y Bungalows en Murcia, España. Camping en el Mar Menor and their email is [email protected],telephone:0034 968563014.The site is called Camping La Manga,Costa Calida,Murcia.The site has everything on including restaurant,Indoor/outdoor pools,supermarket.medical centre,church,tennis courts,volleyball,outdoor cinema even a dogwash!!! It is right on its own bit of beach so handy if your hubby enjoys sailing or watersports.It may be too much like a holiday camp for your taste and some of the site looks a bit like a shanty town(not so much the part where the motorhomes are situated)but it is central for everything and an ideal base to search for places further afield to settle at a later date.As an alternative you could also look on the Spanish Tourism Board website for other sites.
As I mentioned previously we live on a static site in Almeria,which also has a camping section,taking motorhomes at a special rate through the winter months.It is fairly quiet and has none of the above mentioned facilities,but if you like the peace and quiet it's worth a look.The site is called Camping la Hierbabuena,not quite sure of the website address,but if you type into search engine you should find it.
The winters are warm,the lowest temperature around 15-16 deg. during the day,but it does get very chilly once the sun goes down,so we normally have our gas fire on from Dec-March in the evenings.However this year we hardly used the fire after February.
Good Luck and let me know how you get on.
Regards,Margaret.


----------

